# Bad hand pain / numbness



## blargman (Jun 26, 2012)

I've had this for a few days no. Just bought an XL Specialized fuse with 29ers. 

I'm 6'3, and what I assume is about a 34" inseam? The pain is bad, the bike feels decent but I've never been a mountain bike rider. So maybe this is just due to never having rode before. I definitely am not trying to claw at the handlebar too much, but my weight is definitely on my hands.

I bought some fatpaw grips and a 45mm riser bar with 15degree sweep from sqlab and I'm waiting for them to show up. Is this a bad idea? Are there other things I should be looking at? Any help would be appreciated. I've rode the local trails here in Michigan a few times now and I've enjoyed it(I'm terrible and a bit too scared at times). Unfortunately my numbness has sidelined me for a few days as the last time I rode, it was difficult to steer with numb hands. 

Any help appreciated


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

The sq lab bar is a good thing to try-----it will also shorten the cockpit a bit which may help as you will be a bit more upright---I have used this bar off and on to deal with arthritis----- could also be that you are riding stiff armed especially when nervous----make sure you have some bend in the elbows so the arms can absorb the shock---and if your arms get tired a bit a non heavy weight workouts may be in order if you need to get in shape.

I'd also check how much fork travel you are using and make sure your pressures are not too high so not using nearly enough available travel----and I'd slow down the rebound a click or so to see if that helps----play around with this

I ride 3X a week and my last ride I sucked for some reason and was riding stiff armed and it killed my hands until I relaxed----at 66 I have good and bad days.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Changing up your bike fit can definitely help. The new handlebar may be what you need but it's hard to tell. My Salsa handlebar has 11 degrees of back sweep and it actually helps with my hand problems. However, everyone is different. The handlebar may work for you but then again it may not. You could have other health issues that you may be unaware that exists. 

You may want to work on engaging your core. It can take some of the pressure off your hands seeing you are putting more weight on the bar. Also do you have carpal tunnel syndrome? My CTS acts up when I'm riding and I have to really engage my core a lot more to keep the numbness down.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Give us a side shot pic of the bike setup.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Fatpaw grips... the Wolftooth? Yeeaahhh..... cut them off and buy a set of ESI Chunky grips. I JUST cut the set off of my bike that I bought to try because I thought they would be GREAT because of my big hands. I was wrong. They are too big and my hands HUUURT like a m-er f-er after every single ride. I am a rider and have been for years, so this is not because you are new. The grips were just too big. I went on my first ride after removing them, and my hands did not hurt at all. 

I think the SUPER big grips are so big that you (I) just don't get a good grip on them without holding too tight. That fatigues the hands fast. I would have trouble gripping my steering wheel for the drive home because the pain was so bad. I knew exactly what it was because the grips were the only thing I changed at the time.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

if you have a stiff handlebar and a rockshox fork with motion control damper, then your hands will hurt. jmo.

i tossed my moco a week later and dropped in a charger damper cartridge. changed bars to diety cz38 and happy as can be.


----------



## hardtail1416 (Oct 18, 2019)

I purchased my first mountain bike last fall and have struggled with hand pain since. I felt like i had a lot of weight or pressure in my hands due to being bent over and forward a bit too far for me. I am 50 lbs heavier than I want to be at present.

I purchased a new stem to raise the bar and it has made a considerable improvement for me. I may consider different grips as well.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

factors that can mitigate hand numbness and wrist pain... I'm assuming you have wrist pain as well.

Slacker head tube geometry, this can be accomplished with longer travel (taller) forks or if you have a bike with the flip chips, that can do it too, or also taller front tire than rear (think 29x 2.6 front, and 29 x 2.4 back)

wrist straps can help for support

extra gel padded gloves

riser handlebars

carbon fiber handlebars (or so I've been told that they are better for not transmitting vibration into the hands, but I've heard conflicting experiences from others in this respect, but I myself run carbon fatty's with a tall riser in them.

Shorten the stem

get a riser stem

get a taller fork and bring the offset back into the bike frame a little (like go from a 51 offset to a 44mm or what have you)

Get a better fork (i'm about to do this, check my thread out)

Run lower pressures in your fork, or tune it out better.

Get fat handgrips.

Stop and rest more often.


There are many things that can be done to mitigate pain in the hands, I've listed a few that I could think of off the top of my head.


----------



## blargman (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the tips. @mikerJ are you suggesting a picture of me ont he bike from the side? I can try. 

@[email protected] I kinda want a slacker geo for it anyway for Poto here in MI. A rockshox pike 150 a good plan?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

blargman said:


> Thank you everyone for the tips. @mikerJ are you suggesting a picture of me ont he bike from the side? I can try.
> 
> @[email protected] I kinda want a slacker geo for it anyway for Poto here in MI. A rockshox pike 150 a good plan?


I would get a fork that you can change travel on so if you didn't like the geometry change of +20mm on the fork travel you could go down to +10mm at 140mm travel instead.

I'm about to make a jump from 130. I wanna go to 140 but the shock I want only comes down to 150 at the short end. I hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Make sure your seat nose is not too low, your body will slide forward and you will always be putting too much pressure on your hands.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

I have large hands and got rid of the Fatpaw grips. I just don't like the way they pack down under my hand, negating any good they might bring.
A slightly shorter, taller cockpit may well help, and that's what you are going to have, so go from there.


----------



## GonzoL (Mar 19, 2015)

I have just been going through this. 

Just to echo what Shark pointed out above: nose of the saddle too low throws your pelvis forward and puts much more weight on the hands.

I have a specialized saddle with a bit of a swoop, a "Romin". I had been running it tilted nose down slightly. Now I have the nose roughly level with the rear to give a horizontal platform where my sit bones are supported. You basically want to feel you can pedal along and easily remove your hands from the bars without mighty core/ab engagement.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

No issues with hands but I do have shoulder joint pain/inflammation that comes and goes from pressure on my arms/hands when dropper is fully extended. I'm 60, a long time rider and get out 3X/week. My terrain is pretty technical so there's always lots of pounding, vibration, and pull-ups to clear front wheel over obstacles on a typical 2hr ride. 

I never had this shoulder pain issue before my current 'modern geo' Kona (2018 Process 153). I'm 6'4" and when I first got the bike about 3 years ago I immediately noticed excessive weight on hands with dropper fully extended. I ended up putting 40mm riser bars on it which helped a lot but I still need to 'manage' the shoulder pain when it flares up. The bike is great and dialed in for me and my terrain regarding body position, handling, traction, suspension, tire pressures, etc. I use the dropper constantly to minimize the amount of pressure on hands and shoulders during a ride. If I don't need full leg extension, the dropper goes down a bit to a spot where I don't feel the arm/hand pressure on the bars as much.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm about the same height as op with ~ same inseam.. I have some hand problems (injury and arthritis) ..

When I first got My Trance adv (XL) my hands were killing me... I did try new grips first which ~helped but not enough.. still had hand pain...

this is what I have found seat angle yes get this right as it can make things worse,

I swapped the stock handlebars for Deity Highside 50mm riser bars and initially knuckleduster grips.. which was a good combo.. Recently I tried the Deity Supracush grips. and this is very very good..for myself... these supracush grips are my favorite I have used so far.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Shoulder and hand pain can be the first sign of your C5, C6, or C7 discs herniating. The pain can be continuous from neck to knuckles or broken up in patches. Consider seeing your MD or chiro. 

Otherwise, my first check would be the distance from your grips to the brake levers. Most levers are 1-2 finger actuated and people space them too close to the grips. Try moving them an 1'+ inward (toward the stem) and see if this helps.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

bingemtbr said:


> Shoulder and hand pain can be the first sign of your C5, C6, or C7 discs herniating. The pain can be continuous from neck to knuckles or broken up in patches. Consider seeing your MD or chiro.
> 
> Otherwise, my first check would be the distance from your grips to the brake levers. Most levers are 1-2 finger actuated and people space them too close to the grips. Try moving them an 1'+ inward (toward the stem) and see if this helps.


Also make sure the levers are angled down far enough. See a lot of new riders with the brake lever too high up (rotated on bars) and that causes wrists to be bent at alkward angle.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

why does no one think their fork is an issue.
ask yourselves... would a rigid fork make your pain better or worse?


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

Fuse6F said:


> why does no one think their fork is an issue.
> ask yourselves... would a rigid fork make your pain better or worse?


People rode rigid for a long time before suspension was available widely, and hand and/or wrist pain was mitigated well with rider position and cockpit setup (before risers even!). While suspension certainly adds to comfort and control, lack of it is less likely the culprit here, though it may exacerbate the problem. Just my thoughts.


----------



## papkec (Jan 30, 2004)

I dealt with this for a long time and tried different things but nothing completely got rid of the pain. I always blamed it on Ulna nerve but eventually I found out I had carpel tunnel syndrome in both hands. Which fingers go numb is key to figuring out what might be causing the numbness. Ulna nerve pressure makes the pinky go numb and my pinky fingers never went numb. Just something to consider.


----------



## Kitty13 (Jun 7, 2016)

I suppose in pre-suspension days people weren't on their phones/computers clacking away all day either. At the extreme end of measures, maybe a different bicycle? in the limit, the more choppered out the bicycle, the less weight on one's hands (?)>


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

I've had thumb-joint issues for a while now and switched to Grip Shift. It made total sense until it didn't. The barrel of the shifter is larger that the grip and not comfy. I went back to the thumb shifter and cut out a thumb notch on both ESI foam grips. WOW! Hand and arm positions changed for the better leaving my thumb ready for action.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

I just got my one up carbon bar installed I'll let you know if it helps. The youtube videos suggest that it is quite a difference from other carbon bars.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

@[email protected] said:


> I just got my one up carbon bar installed I'll let you know if it helps. The youtube videos suggest that it is quite a difference from other carbon bars.


I forgot to mention in my previous response that I got the 1up carbon bar. YES, it does make a difference. Like running thicker and softer grips.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Crockpot2001 said:


> I forgot to mention in my previous response that I got the 1up carbon bar. YES, it does make a difference. Like running thicker and softer grips.


imagine what a sweet soft fork would do

charger 2.1 damper


----------



## blargman (Jun 26, 2012)

I went ahead and got a pike ultimate 150mm for the Fuse along with a carbon riser bar from SQ LABS. Hands are feeling WAY better now


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

I've been switching between my 34mm ODI grips and my winged Ergon grips. The Ergon are definitely more comfy for my hands. But I notice more wrist pain with the Ergons...so now I'm going to change the angle of the flat and see if I can tamp down the finger numbness...


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

blargman said:


> I went ahead and got a pike ultimate 150mm for the Fuse along with a carbon riser bar from SQ LABS. Hands are feeling WAY better now


:thumbsup:


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

@[email protected] said:


> I've been switching between my 34mm ODI grips and my winged Ergon grips. The Ergon are definitely more comfy for my hands. But I notice more wrist pain with the Ergons...so now I'm going to change the angle of the flat and see if I can tamp down the finger numbness...


I couldn't really get comfortable with the Ergons on my MTB. I ride with them ALL THE TIME on my gravel/fun bike though. I think I shift my grip around too much off road to have a grip with only one sweet spot. I had to take them off my MTB after a month or so because I just never could get them to work well.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

Knight511 said:


> I couldn't really get comfortable with the Ergons on my MTB. I ride with them ALL THE TIME on my gravel/fun bike though. I think I shift my grip around too much off road to have a grip with only one sweet spot. I had to take them off my MTB after a month or so because I just never could get them to work well.


I agree that they feel awkward on the mtb, but my fingers are going numb if I ride rough terrain for more than 15 minutes without stopping and shaking them out. So I'm definitely testing all things grip. I have foam wolf grips, ODI 34mm, and the winged Ergon. The ergon can be rotated in numerous ways. I'm gonna have to find out if wrist angle is actually a part of this equation. I had some Renthal carbon bars and I replaced them with the One Up carbon, and I bought the fox 36 grip 2 hoping to get the situation as preferable as possible. Gonna test some more today. My wrist and hand pain is only while I ride. My wife says hers lasts days afterwards.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

So I just bought a 10mm shorter 13* rise stem, going from a 0* 60mm to 13* 50mm in another "throw money at it spat" to alleviate my issues.

$150 Renthal carbon bar
$130 one up carbon bar
$116 kovee riser stem knock block compatible
$30 odi 34mm grips
$35 gc1 Ergon Grips
$30 Wolf foam grips
$917 Fox 36 2020 model forks (although I needed these for strength reasons anyway due to my size)


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

@[email protected] said:


> So I just bought a 10mm shorter 13* rise stem, going from a 0* 60mm to 13* 50mm in another "throw money at it spat" to alleviate my issues.
> 
> $150 Renthal carbon bar
> $130 one up carbon bar
> ...


Have you tried any of the "bike fit"suggestions above?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## d-ron (May 23, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned your fore-aft seat position. Too much pressure on hands is a classic symptom of having your seat too far foreward. At a normal pedaling cadence and output you should be able to take your hands off the bars without having to really over exert your core muscles. Try it on a trainer (if you have one. If you don't do it carefully on a flat straight path) and see what happens if you move your seat back. Try it in 5mm increments. The seat angle tip by someone up above was a good tip too. Good luck! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

Brian Grimes said:


> P*eople rode rigid for a long time before suspension was available widely, and hand and/or wrist pain was mitigated well with rider position and cockpit setup* (before risers even!). While suspension certainly adds to comfort and control, lack of it is less likely the culprit here, though it may exacerbate the problem. Just my thoughts.


This is not the whole story though. I never had pain when I rode rigid for several reasons. 
1 I was a boy, and weighed 160lbs, now I weigh 260 as a full grown man
2 i wasn't riding nearly as long or as hard or as fast, because my kidneys would hurt from all the vibration I was experiencing on a rigid bike, this limited my speed very much.
3 when I was a young boy 30 years ago, to my knowledge and experience, these kick ass mtb trails were yet to be made. As were the capable bikes we are now riding.

So while position and fitment is very important, we have made many other issues with the progression of this sport in the last 30 years.


----------



## ShakyDog (Oct 24, 2019)

My hand pain was coming from not setting my brake levers at the right angle. After moving them a bit further down, I am much more comfortable. It was only a few degrees, but it only takes a small amount.

Steve


----------



## huckie (Feb 28, 2004)

One other thing to eliminate...camelbak too tight? If the straps cut tight across your shoulder and under your arm, it impacts blood flow leading to numbness in hands. Adjust straps an support points.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Im a big fan of holding diff bars in the lbs They are all a little different. 
I found some are bad and some just feel great. Starting with the wrong bars isnt good.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

Fuse6F said:


> Im a big fan of holding diff bars in the lbs They are all a little different.
> I found some are bad and some just feel great. Starting with the wrong bars isnt good.


Never done this. No lbs around here has any components hardly. I notice that all the sweep and rise seem to be the same or similar, but the other day I saw some mb's on utube that had really flat bars with no sweep at all. I'll have to investigate.

Immediately, I noticed that my 50mm 13* rise stem felt much more "cockpit" comfortable than my flat 60mm did.


----------

